# racing city hobbies onroad 2012-2013 season



## axialcrawler (Nov 29, 2011)

our onroad season has started at racing city hobbies in south glens falls ny
the curent classes are 1/12 scale 17.5 blinky,spec brushed touring car,and there is even a usvta class starting this year here are some of the rules


1/12 On-Road: 

Chassis: 2wd pan type rear wheel direct drive 
Weight: 28oz.
Motor: ROAR approved 17.5BL or 27T brushed
Battery: ROAR approved Hard Case 1s LiPo
Tires: Any commercially available 1/12 scale foam tires
Bodies: ROAR approved 1/12 scale GTP style bodies
ESC: SPEC or Blinky mode.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

SPEC Touring Car

Chassis: 1/10 scale 4WD touring car chassis.
Bodies: 190 -200mm wide touring sedan style bodies - No sports car coupes. 
Tires: 1/10 scale slick rubber tires - Preferred tires at this time are the Sweep "Kitty Rug" EXP-30
Motor: Reedy Radon 17T or Thunder Tiger Super 17
Battery: Venom #15085 4000 mah 20C LiPo. Venom 1556 3300mah 25C, Venom #1557 4100mah 25C LiPo
Duratrax #DTXC1810 3700mah 25C LiPo, DTXC1862 & 1863 4000mah 25C, DTXC1864 & 1865 5000mah 25C
OR any 7.2 volt NiMh 6 cell pack 5000mah maximum.


the rules for usvta can be found on the usvta site only the driver figure will not be enforced just welcomed



we also race short course with some jumps here are some general rules



Tires & Wheels: Short Course style 2.2/3.0" tires. No spikes larger than what would be considered a "Fuzzy". No cutting or grinding of the tread. Softening/traction compounds may be used.

Bodies: Original body or similar style short course truck body must be run. Bodies must be painted. Wheels/Tires may not extend outside of body. Body must completely cover tires when viewed from above.

Battery pack: The battery must be placed in the stock location. The foam spacer may be placed in front or back of the battery. Any 6 or 7 cell NiCad / NiMh or ROAR approved Hard Case 2S LiPo battery(max 5000mah) may be used. Must be equipped with a high current connector(Traxxas, Deans, EC3, etc.). 


Chassis & Suspension: No modifications of any type may be made to the chassis plate, lower braces, battery brace, nerf bars, bumpers, skid plates, body mounts, suspension arms, shock towers hub carriers or related parts. Toe in and camber may be adjusted within the limit of the stock turnbuckles.

Drivetrain: No modifications may be made to the gearbox, transmission gears, slipper clutch, or drive shafts. Any pinion gear.


there are two classes of short course 2wd box stock and pro 2wd and mybe pro 4wd if there is intrest

Electronics
2WD Box Stock: Original equipment Brushed motors from the major brands of RTR short course trucks may be used. Including but not limited to Traxxas #3785 Titan 12T, Reedy Radon #9626, Thunder Tiger #PD7338, Losi LM32K #LOSB9999. Motor label must be intact. Internal motor modifications of any kind are not allowed. Brushes & springs may be changed on model of motors that allow. Any brand/model of transmitter, receiver and servo may be used. No externally programmable Electronic Speed Controls allowed



PRO 2 (2WD) ROAR approved motors only - Brushless Motors: 10.5 Turn minimum or 4500kv maximum. Open speed control.


these are the nights we race
Saturday nights - 3 rounds of qualifying & 5 min. mains - $12 entry fee(2nd class $6)

Wednesday nights - 2 round of qualifying and the mains - $10 entry fee(2nd class $5)
*****Race Wednesday nights and get the Wednesday night price on the following Saturday***** 

more info can be found at 

http://shoprch.com/Home_Page.html


or you can ask on here i dont own the store just here to spike some intrest


----------



## axialcrawler (Nov 29, 2011)

had 3 guys running vintage trans am last saturday hopefuly more will be popping up in the next couple of weeks i will be there with my 1/12 scale along with a few others


----------



## Razoo (Jan 15, 2004)

I'll be there with my 12th scale also.


----------



## axialcrawler (Nov 29, 2011)

awsome were you the guy me and my girlfriend raced with two weeks ago


----------



## Razoo (Jan 15, 2004)

Yup!


----------



## axialcrawler (Nov 29, 2011)

good it was some fun racing see you saturday


----------



## Racin'Jason 8 (Nov 19, 2002)

Yeah! Calling all 1/12th Road Cars...


----------



## Razoo (Jan 15, 2004)

Very nice!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## axialcrawler (Nov 29, 2011)

looks real good i need to get some putnam stickers


----------



## brettweir78 (Apr 11, 2010)

looks good. Hope to run the sat I return. Not sure yet.


----------



## Racin'Jason 8 (Nov 19, 2002)

Thanks guys - just got the word that my wife works the earlier shift and gets out at three. I should be up around four...can't wait!


----------



## axialcrawler (Nov 29, 2011)

nice i will try to be there around 4 4:30ish


----------



## staatsbmxkid (Nov 12, 2008)

Suppose if jason is there and razoo I should make my way over for a hack fest too


----------



## Racin'Jason 8 (Nov 19, 2002)

Darrin, come on up bro!


----------



## staatsbmxkid (Nov 12, 2008)

1/12 reassembled. Jason u have speed passion program card to put me in blinky? Otherwise I'm readyish to go


----------



## Razoo (Jan 15, 2004)

Cool, the more the merrier!!!:thumbsup:

Jason-what version is your car?


----------



## Racin'Jason 8 (Nov 19, 2002)

It is an Xi.


----------



## Racin'Jason 8 (Nov 19, 2002)

staatsbmxkid said:


> 1/12 reassembled. Jason u have speed passion program card to put me in blinky? Otherwise I'm readyish to go


 Negative - I can only help ya if you're running Black Diamond or Mamba...sorry. Hmmm, Speed Passion; I'm thinking either a Hauenstein or a Harrington. :dude:


----------



## Racin'Jason 8 (Nov 19, 2002)

Yup - Scott said Harrington has one and he'll try to get it if he comes up, but he won't know 'til tonight.


----------



## Razoo (Jan 15, 2004)

Darrin, I think Richard McNair might have one. Hes been showing up at RCH if he does I'm sure he'd let you use it. Even if he doesn't, don't worry about it run whatever you have.


----------



## staatsbmxkid (Nov 12, 2008)

I remember Scott neutered it pretty good when I bought it from him, but told me my box wasn't able to run new software or something.... "Shrug"


----------



## axialcrawler (Nov 29, 2011)

if y cant get it into blinky come race anyways not to strict on the rules right now not at least till points start


----------



## brettweir78 (Apr 11, 2010)

I'm going to miss you guys this week. At least I found a track down here that runs 12th scale and usvta. Hope to make it for next week.


----------



## axialcrawler (Nov 29, 2011)

where are you at


----------



## brettweir78 (Apr 11, 2010)

Maryland


----------



## staatsbmxkid (Nov 12, 2008)

Awe come on Brett, I'm actually gonna come "race" today and u won't be there to laugh at me, wth.


----------



## staatsbmxkid (Nov 12, 2008)

Lots of thrashing sat but had fun, new layout for onroad was great, and it seemed like the dreaded black infield actually smoothed out with this layout and became more drive able as night went on, def worth keeping around for awhile I think


----------



## axialcrawler (Nov 29, 2011)

racing was great i think the track is only going to get better with time


----------



## Razoo (Jan 15, 2004)

Best race yet! Hopefully this class will continue to grow.
Thanks again for the part.:thumbsup:


----------



## axialcrawler (Nov 29, 2011)

no problem if you ever need any parts let me know if its a crc i have at least 2 of everything


----------



## axialcrawler (Nov 29, 2011)

if any one is looking for a 17.5 motor i have 2 a lrp with a tunning rotor 40$ and a tekin redline 30$ i will bring them to the track saturday just let me know


----------



## axialcrawler (Nov 29, 2011)

weeks almost over for me looking foward to racing going to have some more putnam power this will see how those d3.5's run


----------



## axialcrawler (Nov 29, 2011)

cant wait for racing tomorow see you guys got the new d3.5 yesterday and omg thats a motor thank you todd


----------



## axialcrawler (Nov 29, 2011)

another great night of racing great turnout for this early in the season


----------



## Razoo (Jan 15, 2004)

Nice run Jake, I wish I could of joined you guys in the main. My steering servo decided to die right before I was about to go out. Got a new one on the way for next week.


----------



## staatsbmxkid (Nov 12, 2008)

Had a blast hope to make some more tweaks to the car an get better for next week. Fun racing with u guys


----------



## Razoo (Jan 15, 2004)

I think it was Scotty's mystery lube that did it!:thumbsup:


----------



## axialcrawler (Nov 29, 2011)

razoo next time you have servo issues do as the great walter would do pick it up shake it and set down real lightly lol


----------



## staatsbmxkid (Nov 12, 2008)

"Jiggle it" lmao!


----------



## Razoo (Jan 15, 2004)

I musta jiggled it one too many times cause J Nick told me to stop playing with it! :freak:


----------



## staatsbmxkid (Nov 12, 2008)

Lmfao


----------



## axialcrawler (Nov 29, 2011)

bump for the weekend see you guys saturday


----------



## Razoo (Jan 15, 2004)

New servo, new tires........ready to race!


----------



## axialcrawler (Nov 29, 2011)

have to get myself a new set of tires luckly traded a guy on here my stock revtech rotor and stator for 2 sets that will help a little got three race nights on a new set of jacos o well


----------



## brettweir78 (Apr 11, 2010)

New car is ready for Saturday. Can't wait to give it a run. Hopefully I can complete a race this week.


----------



## Racin'Jason 8 (Nov 19, 2002)

brettweir78 said:


> New car is ready for Saturday. Can't wait to give it a run. Hopefully I can complete a race this week.


What happened to your four new cars from last year? lol. I am running my 10.5 car in on-road.


----------



## axialcrawler (Nov 29, 2011)

another fun night of racing everyone is getting faster every week its going to be a great points season:thumbsup:


----------



## axialcrawler (Nov 29, 2011)

happy thanksgiving to every one see you at the track in 2 saturdays:wave:


----------



## brettweir78 (Apr 11, 2010)

Are you not racing on Sunday?


----------



## axialcrawler (Nov 29, 2011)

i dont think i can afford it this weekend bills


----------



## brettweir78 (Apr 11, 2010)

Ok see you in two weeks.


----------



## Razoo (Jan 15, 2004)

I can't make this Sun. either. Jake, your the man so far, nice run last week. Hopefully someday I'll be able to finish the main!
Brett-I've downloaded the latest version for my RS8 (223), now just need to figure out how to put it in blinky and I'll be set for EDM. Got some new tires on the way also.


----------



## axialcrawler (Nov 29, 2011)

thanks razoo its been fun racing so far and everybody is only getting faster see you guys next sat


----------



## axialcrawler (Nov 29, 2011)

my new touring car on the way now just to get some vta stuff for it any one intrested in my crc 1/12 scale roller with all the parts will trade it for vta legal spedo motor wheels and tires







[/IMG]


----------



## Razoo (Jan 15, 2004)

Nice, thought you were looking for an EDM?


----------



## axialcrawler (Nov 29, 2011)

ya still looking for one i traded my scale crawlers for the touring car


----------



## axialcrawler (Nov 29, 2011)

bump for race day see you all at the track i will also have some 1/12 scale stuff for sale and marissa will be selling her dx2s controller if anyone is intrested:wave:


----------



## axialcrawler (Nov 29, 2011)

weekends getting closer cant wait everyone is getting faster every week its been fun so far


----------



## axialcrawler (Nov 29, 2011)

just orderd all my stuff for vta wont be ready this week but next saturday it will:thumbsup:


----------



## brettweir78 (Apr 11, 2010)

That should make 9 vta cars if everyone shows up next week.


----------



## axialcrawler (Nov 29, 2011)

sweet


----------



## Razoo (Jan 15, 2004)

Mine will be ready for next Sat. also.:thumbsup:


----------



## axialcrawler (Nov 29, 2011)

was a great night of racing packed house was very surprised to see all the vta cars i see good racing to come:thumbsup:


----------



## axialcrawler (Nov 29, 2011)

12/12/12 at 12:00 did the world end


----------



## axialcrawler (Nov 29, 2011)

nope still alive see you sat:thumbsup:


----------



## Razoo (Jan 15, 2004)

Can't make this Sat. Xmas party that I forgot about!:freak:


----------



## axialcrawler (Nov 29, 2011)

see you next sat then did you get your vta car going


----------



## Razoo (Jan 15, 2004)

I'll be there. VTA car is done, going up tomorrow to see how it runs.


----------



## axialcrawler (Nov 29, 2011)

who plans on going up saturday painted up a new vta body got sick of the white:wave: this is the new paint job


----------



## Razoo (Jan 15, 2004)

Nice choice of colors, the gulf oil scheme has to be one of the most iconic paint jobs ever! I hope to be there with my son. Made some changes to the VTA and 12th scale. Might be better might be worse.:freak:


----------



## brettweir78 (Apr 11, 2010)

Looking forward to seeing everyone sat.


----------



## Razoo (Jan 15, 2004)

Plugged the battery in this morning and the VTA car runs fine now! I ordered a ballistic anyways.


----------



## axialcrawler (Nov 29, 2011)

bump for another week of racing hope to see as many onroad cars there this week as last week that was fun:thumbsup:


----------



## Razoo (Jan 15, 2004)

No 12th scale for me this week. Ordered new servo and won't be in until next week. Looks like i'll just race my VTA.


----------



## axialcrawler (Nov 29, 2011)

bump for the weekend rich did you get your servo for your 1/12 scale?


----------



## Razoo (Jan 15, 2004)

Yup, put it in last night. Anxious to see how it goes tomorrow. I'll probably go up early to practice.


----------



## axialcrawler (Nov 29, 2011)

awsome looking foward to having more then one other guy on the track see you there:thumbsup:


----------



## Racin'Jason 8 (Nov 19, 2002)

The mini 88 is looking to make an appearance...any 1/12 road guys plan on braving the storm tomorrow night?


----------



## axialcrawler (Nov 29, 2011)

i will be there jason im leaving soon


----------



## Gerrbear (Mar 1, 2010)

Well, I think that I have the bugs worked out of my VTA and looking forward to tomorrow night. Even if it is a bad day at the track, it is still better than any day at work. lol


----------



## Razoo (Jan 15, 2004)

I'm looking forward to tomorrow Gerry.:thumbsup:


----------



## axialcrawler (Nov 29, 2011)

race day see you guys there


----------



## axialcrawler (Nov 29, 2011)

anyone plan on running 1/12 scale sat?


----------



## brettweir78 (Apr 11, 2010)

Jake I believe rich and pinky both will be running


----------



## Razoo (Jan 15, 2004)

Jake, are you racing this Sat? Sounds like Brett got his T-plate and is ready to go, I plan on being there also and maybe Pinky.


----------



## brettweir78 (Apr 11, 2010)

Come out and play Jake.


----------



## axialcrawler (Nov 29, 2011)

just got permision from my mom she says i can go out and play with my friends this weekend:tongue:lol see you guys there:wave:


----------



## Dr Dorito (Apr 5, 2009)

*dang*

you guys are so lucky mine said I had to to go to stay in all weekend with her, and its mrs magic week


----------



## Gerrbear (Mar 1, 2010)

So who is running VTA this coming season?


----------

